
Show HN: Had a simple idea to track app trends(still in Beta) What next? - richardreeze
https://www.appstorechart.com/
======
kwillets
Have you looked at Sensor Tower?

~~~
anuragramdasan
Yes we did look into that. However sensor tower is a far deeper mobile
analytics platform. We intended to build a simple platform for us to track the
growth of apps and see what interesting apps we could discover, which we
already have discovered a few of in the last week. We dont see this is as a
sort of alternative to Sensor Tower, those who need Sensor Tower are better of
sticking to it, because it has a whole lot of goodies that it is good for.

We're more focussed on individuals tracking apps and trends and most likely to
stick to it.

